# [Aporte] Construcción de auto eléctrico real.



## marcelo2112 (Mar 30, 2016)

Como hay muy poco en el foro sobre autos electricos "caseros", voy a documentar la transformación de un vehículo a 100℅ eléctrico, contare mi experiencia y poco conocimiento sobre el tema, ya que no es fácil encontrar info util a no ser algunos vídeos yankis con poca descripción sobre potencia, velocidad, autonomía, baterías, etc.
Lo primero y mas dificil de conseguir va a ser el motor y controlador correspondiente, sera necesario por lo menos 7 hp de potencia para un vehículo pequeño, nada de ir por esos motores de carro de golf que solo llegan a 3hp. 

El motor puede ser de cc de excitación independiente o serie, cada uno tiene sus pro y contra, recordemos que el controlador tiene que ser para dicho motor, ya que se controlan de maneras distintas. También es posible encontar motores de ca, pero al ser mas modernos son mas difíciles de hallar.
Yo tuve la suerte de encontrar por casualidad un motor de cc de excitación independiente de 48v 7.5hp con su controlador en una chatarrería, de un desguace de un apilador eléctrico de los mas grandes, estuve un año intentando comprarlo, el dueño solo lo quería vender con el chasis del apilador, hasta que un día me atendió el hijo y pude hacer negocio con el.
La tensión de operación del motor puede que sea muy importante, una ves leí que la velocidad máxima que desarrollara el vehiculo esta dada por la tensión del motor, osea que si el motor opera a 48v podemos esperar una velocidad punta de alrededor de 48km/h, si es de 72v unos 72km/h, etc, esto no lo puedo confirmar, pero si miran la tensión de algún auto y también tienen el dato de la velocidad verán que no difieren mucho.  

Las Rpm del motor, cuanto mas grande un motor de cc, generalmente menos revoluciones tendra, esto se debe a que a mayor diámetro de rotor, mas grande será la fuerza centrifuga a la que estará sometido el bobinado y las delgas del colector, pudiendo estallar si no se respeta el limite de rpm recomendado, mi motor es de solo 1600 rpm, pero seguramente algo de tolerancia tendrá, así que planeo llevarlo hasta las 2000, aun así es poco comparado con un motor de combustion.
Los motores de ca no tienen dicho problema, ya que los rotores no están bobinados(hablo de los motores que podemos encontrar para un auto!).
Un dato que tampoco puedo confirmar, es que para hacer una comparación de potencia entre un motor eléctrico y uno de combustión hay que multiplicar por 4 la potencia del motor electrico, esto se debería al alto torque de los motores electricos. Así que mi motor de 7.5hp equivaldría a unos 30hp de un motor de combustión interna, nada mal.

Controlodores hay principalmente dos marcas, Curtís y Altrax, cualquiera es una buena opción, son programables en varios parámetros.
A tener en cuenta, máxima tension de operacion y maxima corriente, ojo con este dato que los fabricantes ponen en grande el amperaje maximo pero en "letras pequeñas" dicen por cuanto tiempo lo soportan, así mi controlador Curtís 1244 soporta unos nada despreciables 400 ampers pero solo por dos minutos, tengan en cuenta que el motor consume 110 amperios aproximadamente, así que esta sobredimencionado casi 4 veces.

Una vez que tengamos nuestro motor y controlador, podremos pensar en que aplicarlo, a menor potencia disponible en nuestro motor, sera conveniente un menor peso de nuestro vehículo, en mi caso elegí uno de esos pequeños autos asiáticos, un Daewoo Labo, podría ser también una Damas pero personalmente no me gustan. 
Un Citröen puede parecer una buena opción, pero hay que tener en cuenta que son débiles de chasis y suspensión, algo muy importante a la hora de meterle decenas de kilos en baterias encima.
A tener en cuenta si hay que comprar, a vehículo mas moderno mas depende de la electronica para funcionar, así que nos podemos encontrar con que nos deje de funcionar correctamente frenos, dirección, airbag, A/A, calefaccion , instrumental, etc, etc, etc.

A la hora de adaptar nuestro motor nos aparecerá dos grandes interrogantes que internet no responde: Dejo el embrague? Dejo la caja de velocidades?, podemos ver diferentes vídeos o blogs en los que dejan ambos pero en algunos casos usan la caja en 4°( directa) y no tocan las velocidades, otros sacan el embrague y acoplan el motor directamente a la caja.
Yo deje ambos para probar, es tanta la incertidumbre que ni siquiera se si debo presionar el embrague para cambiar de velocidades, en caso de ser necesario.
Hice pruebas dejando la caja en 4°, poniendo las ruedas traseras en una zanja y aun sin hacer patinar el embrague la camioneta salia con mucha facilidad. Pero ojo, la opción de cambios mas bajos nos da la posibilidad de un mejor rendimiento de la batería y un consumo relativo menor en nuestro motor, recuerden lo del tiempo máximo de operación del controlador a determinada corriente.

Ahora como el controlador tiene frenado regenerativo( el cual funciona al largar el acelerador), planeo usar el embrague para desacoplar el motor y utilizar la energía cinética hasta el momento de comenzar a frenar, ahí soltaría en embrague para que el motor comience a frenar, recuperando energía, antes de usar los frenos hidráulicos, seria algo así como frenar con un rebaje.
Mi controlador es un modelo antiguo, la rampa de desaceleración se puede variar pero no desactivar, recuerden que frena al soltar el acelerador y no al presionar un pedal de freno.

Que cosas tenemos que tener en cuenta al convertir nuestro vehículo a eléctrico? O que tenemos que evitar si tenemos que comprar uno?.
Bueno lo primero la seguridad, si nuestro auto es de los finales de los 80 en adelante, lo mas probable es que tenga servofreno, al sacar el motor de combustión nos quedaremos sin el vacío que lo hace funcionar, pudiendo quedar el pedal de freno tan duro que el auto no frenara, se soluciona facil, poniendo una pequeña bomba de vacio electrica( se compran por internet) o como yo pensaba, acoplando una bomba de vacío a nuestro motor de tracción, esto solo "cargara" vacio al estar en movimiento, lo que puede ser un problema. Afortunadamente como mi camioneta es tan liviana frena espectacular aun sin servo.

Si el vehículo tiene dirección hidráulica, o vamos al gimnasio hasta tener los brazos de Popeye o tenemos que poner una bomba hidráulica eléctrica para que la direccion siga funcionando. La mia tiene direccion mecanica asi que cero problemas.
A/a, practicamente nos tenemos que despedir de el, solucion?, acoplar un motor electrico al compresor del a/a, encontrar un motor es dificil, dos ni hablar. El consumo electrico nos aumentara considerablemente. Mi camioneta no tiene a/a, en caso de necesitarlo barajo la posibilidad de un humificador(climatic).

Calefaccion, aqui es donde la ineficiencia de los motores de combustión es aprovechada y bienvenida, no es facil volver a dotar a nuestro vehículo con calefacción luego de la conversión. 
Si leen un poco mas abajo verán las opciones que pensamos, una resistencia eléctrica el lugar del radiador de la calefacción es una opción. Hay incluso caloventores a 12v que se enchufan al encendedor.
Ahora estoy tratando de calefaccionar aprovechando el calor residual del controlador, hice un radiador que acople al mismo y le haré circular agua hasta el radiador de la calefacción por medio de una bomba que sera accionada por el motor. Una bomba eléctrica es otra opción. 
Como solucionaron esto las automotrices? Con resistencias o con quemadores de alcohol, el cual es amigable con el ambiente. Últimamente están usando una bomba de calor, el cual provee calefacción y a/a, dos pájaros de un tiro.

Una medida de seguridad a tener en cuenta, necesitamos alguna medida para que el auto no "arranque" si por descuido lo dejamos en contacto, piensen lo peligroso que es estar limpiando el interior, poner contacto para escuchar musica y de repente tocamos el acelerador, por supuesto que nuestra mujer lo dejo en cambio, seria una situación sumamente peligrosa, recuerden que no tenemos un sonido de motor en marcha que nos recuerde que esta encendido.
Como solucionamos esto? Con una luz en el tablero que avise el que esta en contacto es una muy simple solución, pero no impide el accionar del motor al pisar el acelerador, necesitamos algo mas. 
Yo pensé en un sensor debajo del asiento del conductor que inhiba el arranque del controlador si no hay nadie sentado, pero como mi camioneta tiene una luz que avisa que no te prendiste el cinturón de seguridad(si lo tiene, modelo 98), voy a usar el mismo sensor para que no encienda el controlador si no te pusiste el cinto, con esto espero solucionar el problema de que "salga solo" el vehículo.
No nos olvidemos de colocar un cortacorriente general al alcance de la mano, estamos tratando con por lo menos 48v, podemos soldar con eso.

Los controladores tienen la opción de intercalar un contactor entre el y el motor, si se ponen en corto los mosfet lo detectara y desactivara el contactor, cortando la corriente al motor e impidiendo que quede a "fondo". 
Por lo critico de las rpm maxima del motor, pienso aprovechar que mi motor tiene una rueda fónica incorporada con sensor y todo, así que con un convertidor frecuencia a tensión voy a hacer sonar un buzzer que avise que se llego a las rpm recomendada, simple y evita tener que prestar atención a un cuentavueltas o luz de aviso.
Necesitaremos un convertidor dc dc para mantener los consumidores eléctricos funcionando, luces, limpiaparabrisas, etc. Antes de desmontar algo, lo primero que hacemos es encender todo, luces de posición, altas, balizas, limpiaparabrisas, etc, y medimos con un amperímetro el consumo, así sabremos la potencia que necesitamos.
Yo compre uno de 36 a 60v 250 wats. Nada de andar sacando 12v de la primer bateria!!!Es muy simple pero muy malo para las demas baterias.

Ahora el punto débil(y costosa) de la conversión, las baterías. 
Descartamos por completo las de litio, a menos que contemos con por lo menos 20000 dolares.
Nos quedan las de plomo ácido, las de arranque no son recomendadas, necesitaremos de las llamadas de ciclo profundo, también las hay de gel y AGM. 
Las de gel son un poco mas delicadas y tienen una tensión pico un poco mas bajo que las otras, aun así se usan en esas motitos eléctricas que se ven en la calle. Por su precio similar a las agm las descartaremos.
Las ideales son las plomo ácido, como las Trojan(extremadamente caras) o las Us-batery de mejor precio. Todos los carros de golf, elevadores, apiladores, plataformas elevadoras, carros de vigilancia, etc, usan estas baterías. Esto nos dice algo.
Aun así, yo compre 4 agm de 12v 190ah, ahora creo que se me fue la mano con la capacidad, pero las compre nuevas al mismo precio que las que venden robadas de telefonia en internet.
Por que creo que se me fue la mano? Si a mayor capacidad mas autonomía? Si, es cierto, pero a mas batería mas peso se acarrea, 240 kilos en mi caso.

Entonces, primero tenemos que saber cuantos kilómetros queremos hacer con una carga, ahora encontré un dato que puede ser interesante, si es que es correcto, podemos estimar 10 kilómetros por kilowat de batería instalada, si yo tengo 4 batas de 12v 190a, son 9.1kw, así que estaría en 90 km de autonomía.
Esto lo voy a confirmar cuando este andando, ya se que va a variar con el peso del vehículo, la eficiencia del sistema, la aerodinámica, la velocidad, etc, etc. Ahora lo que no se es si esa estimación es pudiendo descargar la batería al 100℅, algo imposible a no ser que queramos que nuestra batería tenga una muyyyy corta vida útil. A menor descarga antes de la recarga, mayor vida de nuestra batería, aun así no es recomendable nunca descargar a mas del 60℅ de la capacidad.

Cuando tengamos definido la tensión de baterías con la que vamos a trabajar, sera hora de pensar en como recargarlas. Pensé en fuentes conmutadas, las he visto hasta en 24v, son livianas y pequeñas, pero encontré un cargador de carro de golf a un muy bajo precio y no lo dude. Es un cargador de 48v x 20a.
Recordar no recargar con mas del 20℅ de la capacidad total.

Bien , esta acá un panorama general de una posible conversión, ahora está en nosotros decidir si queremos y por que queremos un auto eléctrico, no sera barato, yo estimo un gasto de $100000( u$s 5700), claro que incluye la compra de la camioneta y su arreglo, si ya se dispone de un vehiculo se reduce el costo total.
No voy a hacer calculos de ahorro en combustible, filtros y aceite contra el costo de la electricidad que consumiremos, si este es su fin al hacer un vehículo electrico , hagan sus cuentas.
Yo siempre soñé con un auto eléctrico, y ahora me puedo dar el gusto, no importa el ahorro en combustible, si es que lo hay. Si me importa y mucho el ambiente, y creo en aportar un granito de arena.

Si alguien tiene datos o puede afirmar o refutar algo, sera bienvenido, hice este post con la mejor de las intenciones. 
Voy a subir fotos y vídeos.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Ago 22, 2017)

Hola a todos, he conseguido un controlador Curtis 1244 36-48v en una chatarreria. Tenia agua adentro asi que lo desarme y limpie con vinagre y luego con alcohol.
Lo conecte a 36v segun un esquema del manual del controlador, pero hay muchas cosas que no conecte porque no se bien que funcion cumplen o como funcionan.
Entre las dudas mas grandes que tengo, la alimentacion de los switch, es de 12v o puede ser igual a la fuente?.

Tampoco conecte el contactor principal, el cual luego lei que es fundamental para la prueba. Pero no lo tengo, podre usar un contactor de motor de arranque en su lugar? Que tension entrega para la bobina?.
Otra cosa, no tengo ningun motor conectado, solo una lampara, es importante conectar algo con mas carga?.
Por ultimo, lei que se puede conectar a una computadora para cambiar parametros, pero tambien se puede hacer un diagnostico?.
Me olvide decir que el led de estado enciende y me tira el error 3.2. Saludos y gracias.


Para mantener una calefaccion pienso poner una resistencia electrica en el lugar del radiador de calefaccion.
Encontre una de un caloventor de pared que por las medidas me va bien, pero me encuentro con que es ceramica y aparentemente no es con hilos de nicrom a la vista, yo pensaba en modificarla para que funcione a 48v, pero no se como son estas "ceramicas" para poder puentearlas y que me funcione a 48v.
Alguien que las haya visto, me podra decir si es posible hacer un puente antes del final?
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2017)

Hola , foto bien clara de los conectores de frente y del otro lado dónde podrian estar puenteadas  las resistencias.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Ago 22, 2017)

No puedo descargar las imagenes con calidad. Dejo el enlace de la venta, no se si esta permitido, sino borrar. Gracais.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-653564075-resistencia-caloventor-electrolux-cal42-_JM_

Edit, me voy a conformar con 300w de potencia, no con 1500.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2017)

Esa misma resistencia conectada a tus 48V dará una disipación de unos *72W*. Lo cual dependiendo del volumen a calentar podría ser suficiente.

300W de calefacción obtenidos de las baterías del vehículo son unos 6,25A que se irán en forma de calor en lugar de impulsar el vehículo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2017)

O sea que van conectadas extrañamente en serie o paralelo ? . . .  

Sabés cómo se conectan dentro del calefactor ?

Hay resistencias cerámicas que son PTC , o sea que aumentan la resistencia con la temperatura , ejemplo las pistolitas de adhesivo de siliconas , no llevan termostato y por eso sirven para 220 o 110 Vac.

Probá una pistola de esas a 48 V a ver cómo se comporta . . .


----------



## marcelo2112 (Ago 22, 2017)

Fogonazo, entiendo lo del consumo, pero necesito una calefaccion , aunque sea para desempañar el vidrio.
El motor es de 5.3kw, así que 6a no me asustan aunque dará menos autonomía. Otra opción es un quemador de alcohol, pero mucho mas complicada y peligrosa.

 He visto caloventores de 12v de 150w y de 300w, tendría que probar con esos 70 si es suficiente. El auto es muy chiquito, camioneta en realidad, una Daewoo labo. 
No tengo idea como van conectadas, nunca vi uno.
Voy a comprar esa resistencia para probar, no es cara. Saludos.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ago 22, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que van conectadas extrañamente en serie o paralelo ? . . .
> 
> Sabés cómo se conectan dentro del calefactor ?



Enun caloventor de 2000W, las ceramicas estan todas puestas en paralelo, el propio disipador hace de conductor electrico. Por ejemplo, en esos que parecen un aire split, hay dos filas de resistencias, el neutro va conectado al medio, y en las puntas van los 220, cuando lo pones en 1000w enciende solo una fila, cuando lo pones en 2000 encinde las dos filas.

Yo calcule que cada ressitencia tiene unos 120w, al menos, en el caloventor que reparé una vez.

No se como funcionará a 48 volts, al menos, en el caloventor, estan puestas directo a 220.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay resistencias cerámicas que son PTC , o sea que aumentan la resistencia con la temperatura , ejemplo las pistolitas de adhesivo de siliconas , no llevan termostato y por eso sirven para 220 o 110 Vac.
> 
> Probá una pistola de esas a 48 V a ver cómo se comporta . . .



Vos sabes de algun lugar donde vendan esas resistencias? quiero recuperar una vieja pistola de silicona, pero no consigo una resistencia, intente usar una de caloventor pero estan pegadas y no la quise romper!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2017)

No , ni idea donde las vendan


----------



## marcelo2112 (Ago 25, 2017)

Bueno, tengo en mis manos la resistencia en cuestion.
Entre terminales continuos tiene 0.9k aprox y se van sumando.
Con 48v ni se entibia, tenia la esperanza de poder puentiarla en algun lado pero es imposible. Voy a desarmarla para estudiarla.  

Donde es el lugar correcto para "presentar" los inventos caseros? Como esta camioneta posiblemente electrica, una soldadora mig(el devanador en realidad), etc.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2017)

marcelo2112 dijo:


> Bueno, tengo en mis manos la resistencia en cuestion.
> Entre terminales continuos tiene 0.9k aprox y se van sumando.
> Con 48v ni se entibia, tenia la esperanza de poder puentiarla en algun lado pero es imposible. Voy a desarmarla para estudiarla.
> 
> ...



900Ω me parece demasiado , ¿ Estarás midiendo correctamente ?
Con ese valor estaría disipando *53W* sobre los 220V que es muy poco

Publica tus avances aquí mismo, luego se verá de "acomodar" el tema


----------



## teknosrp (Ago 27, 2017)

¿No es más facil conseguir la típica resistencia con el hilo de nicrom a la vista y así hacer los apaños necesarios?


----------



## marcelo2112 (Ago 29, 2017)

Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.



teknosrp dijo:


> ¿No es más facil conseguir la típica resistencia con el hilo de nicrom a la vista y así hacer los apaños necesarios?



Si, es mas facil, pero se me complica para hacer el "marco" donde colocar el hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2017)

Que pasa si pones 1 , 3 y 5 en paralelo y además 2 y 4 en paralelo ?


----------



## marcelo2112 (Ago 30, 2017)

Ni entibia a 48v. 
Voy a tener que buscar mica para hacer un marco y ponerle hilo de nicrom.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2017)

Ver el archivo adjunto 159267​¿ Que valor lees en ese multímetro ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2017)

Conseguis resistencias de éste tipo :







Hay de 5.000 Watts y podés adaptarla cómo quieras con terminales de bronce sin el plástico ,  los antiguos "aire acondicionado de ventana" las usaban para aire caliente , eran cómo un caloventor gigante , no eran por bomba de calor.

¿ Y hacerle una ventilación al motor eléctrico y enviarla adentro ? ¿ O llevará 4  motores , uno en cada rueda  ?


----------



## marcelo2112 (Ago 30, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 159267​¿ Que valor lees en ese multímetro ?



0.9k o 900r.

Tiene un solo motor, pero no se cuanto calor desprende hasta tenerlo en marcha. No tengo fotos aca, luego las subo.
Voy a buscar alguna resistencia o soporte como el que mostras, no los conocia. Saludos.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Ago 31, 2017)

Acá subo una fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2017)

Lindo motor ! Voltaje y potencia ?


----------



## marcelo2112 (Sep 1, 2017)

48v 5.3kw. Es medio poco pero es lo que hay, como sabran es muy dificil encontrar grandes motores de CC. Por tal motivo elegi un vehiculo livianito( Daewoo Labo)y le deje la caja de cambios.
Ahora voy por las baterias, seguramente alguna AGM de 170, no es lo ideal pero las Trojan son inalcansables.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2017)

7,5 Hp 110 A  

Bien , por lo que llevo visto tendrias que llegar a una tensión de alimentación bastante superior a los 48 V , quizás cerca del doble , y manejarte con PWM; de esa forma cómo la "fuerza" del motor es proporcional a la tensión , tendrías mejor salida.

Saludos !


----------



## marcelo2112 (Sep 1, 2017)

El problema es que tengo el controlador correspondiente(curtis 1244), que llega hasta 48v.
El hombre que me lo probo, Juan Carlos(casi un bohemio), me hablo de que alguna vez modifico la tension maxima de un controlador para ayudar a un ingeniero a construir un auto electrico, que no le dio ni las gracias y se quedo con todo el credito. El ingeniero construyo el VER (vehiculo electrico rosario) por si queres leer un poco de la historia.
Ademas Juan Carlos diseño y construyo junto con dos amigos mas en la DECADA DEL 80, tres colectivos electricos, todo desde cero, como el controlador que hasta frenado regenerativo tenia.
 Pase horas hablando con el, una enciclopedia en estos temas. 
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2017)

El tema es ver que transistores mosfet usan , por ejemplo tengo unas controladoras que llevan los IRFP054 , bestias de transistores  , 6 hermanados por cada rama del puente H + uno de driver , pero son transistores sólo para 60V 

Si tiene transistores para más tensión se separa la parte del motor y mosfets , de la parte de la alimentación de la plaqueta.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Sep 8, 2017)

Ahi saque la tapa del controlador para mirar, los mosfet son irf8010 (100V), pero el banco de capacitores es de 63v
Se podrian cambiar pero tienen que ser de igual tamaño porque el lugar es muy ajustado.
Probare con 48v antes de meter mano, ademas ya tengo el cargador de 48v, aunque lo compre muy barato.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2017)

Ok , ¿Cuantos IRF8010 lleva ese Curtis por rama ?


----------



## marcelo2112 (Sep 8, 2017)

Mira, es dificil saberlo, porque no se como funciona.
Primero supongo que no es puente H, ya que es de exitacion independiente y por lo tanto para invertir el giro creo que inverte los campos.
Dicho esto tiene 4 filas de 8 mosfet, lo raro es que entre dos filas los mosfet parecen estar puenteados D y S, configuracion de puente H?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2017)

Clara , obvio es un  puente !

https://www.google.com.ar/search?bi...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.8.975...0j0i67k1.wSgkGM2L4X8


----------



## marcelo2112 (Sep 18, 2017)

Bueno, les cuento, conecte el motor y el controlador, el positivo va conectado al motor directo(previo contactor principal), por lo que el puente h no puede ser para el rotor.
Pero eso no es nada, conecte todo como el diagrama dice, el controlador hacia un zumbido como de alta frecuencia, moví el pote de acelerador y nada, volví el pote a cero y conecte un cable que debería ser un microeswich que conecta antes de acelerar a positivo y el motor giro a toda velocidad por un segundo y chau controlador, ahora no pega el contactor y tira el error 3.3. 
Saque la tapa y veo un fogonazo cerca de un mosfet, es muy difícil llegar a el pero lo intentare. 
Fin del proyecto?
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2017)

Nop 

Poné el diagrama de conexión y foto del fogonazo


----------



## marcelo2112 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mañana en el taller lo subo.
Lo raro es que me lo probaron al controlador, aunque me aclaro que lo conecta a resistencias no a un motor.
En el esquema me marco dos conexiones que no figuraban en la conexión básica de Curtís, uno el freno de estacionamiento(que no lo conecte) y el otro un microswich que tiene que cerrar antes de acelerar. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2017)

Si se quemó algún Mosfet , es el menor problema , más problema es cuando se quema la lógica


----------



## marcelo2112 (Sep 19, 2017)

Pero me da miedo que se lleve algo mas delicado. Aca subo las fotos. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2017)

Vamos por partes dijo Jack.

El motor de dónde / de que era ? Gira igual en ambos sentidos ? Consumo del motor ?

Me gustaría mejores fotos del Curtis ese


----------



## marcelo2112 (Sep 19, 2017)

A la tarde te mando fotos.
Es todo de un apilador electrico, motor y controlador. El giro es indistinto, el controlador tiene avance o retroceso.
Consumo 5.3kw a 48v, ahora lo tenia con 36v y motor en vacio obviamente.
Llame al tecnico que me lo probo, un capo me atendio por telefono como 10 minutos hablando y dandome datos de como desarmarlo, que medir, que pudo pasar, etc.
Lo primero que me dijo es que el zumbido no es normal a menos que estuviera limitando la corriente al maximo.
Me dijo de memoria que cree que se me quemo el tip122 que usa de regulador de tension, y me hizo hacer unas mediciones con el tester, tengo en corto una rama del puente h que controla los campos.  
SAludos.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Sep 19, 2017)

Parece que hubo un corto por el oxido entre la cabeza del tornillo y el mosfet. El controlador estaba tirado y lleno de agua cuando lo encontre. 
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2017)

A eso le entró agua  , limpialo , cambiale tornillos


----------



## marcelo2112 (Sep 19, 2017)

Si, lo limpie con vinagre y alcohol, pero esta _jorobada_ la corrosion, es un milagro que funcionara.
Estoy buscando  los irf8010. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2017)

Conseguite el desoxidante líquido Sanafer , es lo mejor que conozco !


----------



## marcelo2112 (Sep 20, 2017)

Voy aver si lo consigo, igualmente lo desarme todo todo y limpie con cepillo de acero tanto los tornillos como los disipa de aluminio. Quedo muy bien.
Tengo que encontrar las R de los G de los mosfet quemados para comprobar si no se abrieron.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2017)

Muy probablemente-seguramente vengan desde un driver tipo IR2110 , IR2113 , IR2104 , IR2117 , IR2153 , etc , etc , etc.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Sep 27, 2017)

Aun no me llegaron los 8010, asi que no aguante mas y le puse irf640 que tenia a mano, como es la salida de los campos no tiene mucho consumo. Pero para mi desilusion no funciono, se habra quemado el ir2110 que los comanda tambien?
En mis experiencias con puente H y los 2110, cuando se queman los fet lo mas problable es que tambien lo haga el ir.
Mantendre informado. 
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 27, 2017)

off topic....


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nop
> 
> Poné el diagrama de conexión y foto del *fogonazo*



Mi no entender... porque ser necesaria foto de nuestro querido moderador....


----------



## marcelo2112 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hola a todos los compañeros, hoy estaba analizando un poco el manejo de los mosfet del curtis, y en encontre que los ir2110 son comandados por un lm 339, alguien sabe por que o como funciona teoricamente algo asi? 
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2017)

Ummm , el LM339 es un cuádruple comparador que se utilizaba en todas las fuentes de PC en la parte de proteccion de bajo y sobre voltaje. Podría ser que ahí esté manejando , pero . . .  

Los IR2110 cuestan 100 $ (5,5 Trumps) cada uno


----------



## marcelo2112 (Oct 2, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los IR2110 cuestan 100 $ (5,5 Trumps) cada uno



Ya lo cambie, pero no probe, hasta tener los mosfet correspondientres.

Eso si, me lo cobraron $28.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2017)

$28 un IR2110 suena a mas que falso , cuesta 100 en cualquier parte


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2017)

marcelo2112 dijo:


> Ya lo cambie, pero no probe, hasta tener los mosfet correspondientres.
> 
> Eso si, _*me lo cobraron $28*_.



        ​
Me huele muy feo 

*Opción 1):* Se equivocaron y te cobraron_* "Otra cosa"*_
*Opción 2):* Te vendieron uno _*"Super-falso" *_


----------



## marcelo2112 (Oct 3, 2017)

Si, yo tambien le sospecho a la calidad, nada que ver con el que saque, letras casi ilegibles y patas super finas.
Saludos.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Oct 8, 2017)

Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras







Ahora, alguien sabe cuanto calor despide el curtis? Calienta bastante, estoy pensando en refrigeración liquida y aprovechar para la calefacion.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2017)

¡ Que bien que lo pudiste poner a andar !


----------



## marcelo2112 (Oct 9, 2017)

Duro poco...
Hice unas tiradas en la calle, empece en primera y fui probando, en 4 sale perfecto y levanta lindo, pero por ahi olor  a quemado y fuiste.
Desarme el controlador y creo que me mande una macana al armarlo, me quedo floja toda una linea de fet internos, creo que se recalentaron al no tener buen contacto con el disipa.

Aveces la ansiedad hace cometer errores tontos...y caros, 15 fet y quien sabe que mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2017)

Y bueh , seguí para adelante !

Ponete canchero y publicá en MercaLibre : "Especialista repara Curtis"


----------



## marcelo2112 (Oct 9, 2017)

Lo divertida que es manejar esa porqueria y mas electrica, me encanto.
Me sorprendio la fuerza del motor, es increible como sale en 4 velocidad, pero recien hable con "mi tecnico" y me dice que tenga cuidado con eso de quitar la caja y dejarlo en directa, porque aunque salga muy bien, el controlador puede entregar la corriente maxima solo por un par de minutos.
Tambien me dijo que cambie todos los mofet por las dudas.
Salduos.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 9, 2017)

A diferencia de un motor de explosión, que tiene una curva creciente de potencia, un motor eléctrico te puede proporcionar todo el torque en un instante.
Por ejemplo aca en Córdoba hay trolebuses, y verlos cuando arrancan de parados es imprsionante, de echo  si el conductor(conductora en nuestra city)no lo hace con suavidad, el golpe que te pega el asiento en la espalda no lo vas a olvidar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2017)

Marcelo fijate ésto , son 4 no 6 :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-683293361-vendo-6-controladores-curtis-_JM_


----------



## marcelo2112 (Nov 6, 2017)

Interesante, aunque son mas chicos que el mio.
Aun estoy a la espera de los fets, pero adelante en la refrigeracion y compre las baterías.
Saludos.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Nov 7, 2017)

Fotos del proceso y el producto terminado, la ultima es luego de un rapido maquinado y retoques con poxilina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2017)

Dale                            mandalo


----------



## marcelo2112 (Dic 7, 2017)

Te lo mande por privado, no puedo editar el primer mensaje para incluirlo. 
Decime que te parece. SAludos.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Dic 27, 2017)

Subo dos fotos, una de la bomba de agua y otra del radiador, es de calefaccion de un R12 modificado.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Feb 27, 2018)

Actualizo el tema, hace unos dias llegaron los mosfet, asi que los instale y volvio a la vida el controlador.
Subo un muy mal video del funcionamiento, es la segunda vuelta que hacia.
Datos preliminares, autonomia 40km, velocidad maxima 50km/h.
Ahora a ver si me pueden aclarar algunas dudas sobre la carga de las baterias.
Tengo un cargador de 48v 20a, da 60v en vacio, no tengo aun la placa controladora de carga, asi que voy midiendo la tension hasta que me llego a 14.3v(una bateria), ahi desconecte el cargador, pero la tension empezo a bajar hasta 13v. Segun el dato del fabricante la tension de flote es de 13.3v.
Tendria que haber dejado mas tiempo la carga o yo estoy mezclando las cosas y no entiendo lo de tension de flote, de carga, minima, etc?,que es lo mas seguro. 
Saludos.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jul 6, 2019)

Hola a todos, tengo una duda que no puedo sacarmela, por eso recurro a los que saben.
Tengo una camioneta electrica la cual funciona a 48v, como se me quemo el controlador curtis consegui otro pero de 24v, ambos son de 400a maximo. Asi que lo modifique para que lea 24v y pasen en realidad los 48v.
La medicion de la corriente la hace por medio de un sensor hall instalado cerca de los bornes de conexion, ahora mi duda es, como el consumo se me disparo por las nubes(la potencia tambien), empece a sospechar que quizas lea la mitad del amperaje real que esta consumiendo, pero a mi modesto entender si pasan 200a a 24v o 200a a 48v, siguen siendo 200a, el cual se mide por el campo electrico generado y no por la tension aplicada, supongo. A no ser que la medida obtenida sea multiplicada por la tension teorica que tendria que ser 24v.
En fin, espero me puedan aclarar esta duda, y muchas gracias por su ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 6, 2019)

Un detalle menor. Es A y V no a y v.

Pues no debería la corriente se mide en serie y la tensión en paralelo y deberían de ser circuitos independientes.

¿Te refieres a que mide el doble o a que circula el doble de corriente en realidad?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 6, 2019)

El módulo funciona originalmente con 24V pero estás alimentándolo con 48V???
No creo que sea buena idea...


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jul 10, 2019)

Si, funciona con 24 pero lo modifique y esta funcionando a 48, lleva mas de 150km asi y cero problema.
Mi duda es si mide la mitad del A real, ya que el consumo se me disparo.
Si miro la ley de ohm, si duplico el V se duplica el A, asi que es muy probable que lea la mitad de A real. Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 10, 2019)

Pero sigo sin entender si lo que está disparada es la.medicion de la corriente o la corriente real.
Es decir, ¿El coche ahora consume el doble de corriente y tiene el doble de potencia mecánica?
¿O es el equipo de medida que indica eso pero el coche se comporta igual?


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 10, 2019)

Me adelanto un poco, pero que baterías piensas usar y que sabes del manejo de las baterías, cargar, descargar y como lograr un máximo númera de ciclos de carga y descarga? Menciono esto por haberme metido un poco en la materia debido a pensar usar 12 baterías de LiFePO4 y un tal llamado BMS, sistema de administración de baterías, Battery Management System. En el caso de mi modelo de un velero uso 12 células conectadas en serie de 16Ah de capacidad de las células. Aquí el enlace a un tutorial miuo que publique.

Resulta que las 12 baterías me costaron 280 Euros. El número de ciclos de carga y descarga afecta la capacidad de las baterías, disminuyendo. De allí resulta que baterías recargables que no sean a base de plomo nunca deben descargarse completamente y tampoco deben ser cargadas completamente para mantener su capacidad sobre mas ciclos.
El problema que sigue es la cuestión del balanceo. Las células recargables en un pack no se descargan y cargan iguales. De allí resulta que es de gran importancia que el sistema de monitoreo de las baterías, en coro BMS, sea de lo mas exacto posible. Muestro la placa que me compré hace ya años en la cual se realiza el circuito comentado en el artículo de Linear Technology Journal.







Sigue la hoja de datos. sigue una copia del excelente artículo que se publicó hace ya años en el Journal de Linear Technology. Claro que ya existen artículos y versiones mas actuales, pero en el sitio de Analog Devices, que compró Linear Technology encuentran mas material alrededor de los requerimientos de manipuleo y monitoreo de las baterías recargables.

Finalmente quiero como información para entender lo crítico de la operación de baterías contarles que aquí en Alemania las empresas que venden carros eléctricos o híbridos, las baterías solo son alquiladas y que el costo de ese alquiler es casi igual que el costo de Leasing de un carro.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jul 11, 2019)

Scooter: El controlador tiene lectura de datos en tiempo real, y maneja hasta 400A, lo que veo es que en la lectura de A nunca llega a pasar los 190A y sin embargo la tension de las baterias me caen a 36V aprox. en aceleracion. Un disparate, antes caian unos 8v como mucho lo que esta dentro del %20 normal de caida de tension. Pero por sobre todo tenia 40km de autonomia tranqui(quedando a 47 o 46,5V) y ahora llego a 10km con suerte.
 Hellmut1956: Tal como describo en los primeros post, las baterias son de plomo, AGM, las de litio son impagables aun en Argentina.
Ya tiene casi 1500km recorridos.
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 11, 2019)

Pues es probable que tenga una limitación de corriente máxima que le quitará brío al coche a cambio de mayor autonomía.

Hace tiempo configuré una curtiss y me suena que eso estaba disponible.
Necesitarás la consola de programación y limitar la corriente.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jul 11, 2019)

Tengo el cable y el programa, el problema que limita desde 200 a 400A, y si estoy en lo cierto que me mide la mitad de corriente, limitando a 200 A tengo los 400A reales. Tengo que modificarlo para que lea el doble, no se como.... Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 11, 2019)

Me suena que usaban un shunt.
Si dejaste el shunt de la antigua centralita, es posible que no sea al mismo y por eso falsea.
Yo empezaría revisando la resistencia shunt, lo mismo conduce más de lo debido por suciedad o algo y levanta menos tensión con lo que da una lectura menor.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jul 13, 2019)

Ya tengo una plaqueta armada con un OP para duplicar la lectura de corriente que obtiene por medio de los sensores hall, no tiene shunt. Cuando lo instale les cuento. Saludos.


----------



## peperc (Jul 13, 2019)

y verifica la lectura con una pinza.
si estas en ese proyecto, tener instrumentos adecuados es fundamental.


----------

